# Could use a show name...



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

well my boy isnt registered BUT im planning to enter him in some grade classes and he could still use a decent show name...I just have a lack of imagination name wise...

His barn Name is Romeo....he also responds well to baby and goober....on occasion dumby....so maybe you guys could incorporate some of those LOL just a though....but currently his official barn name is Romeo.

So any ideas for show names? Here is a pic...


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Like him a lot!! How about:

Boy Romeo
Shakespeares Romeo
Romeo's poison

Not too imaginative myself but thought would have a go!lol


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Kid Romeo
Lil Romeo
Mr. Romeo
Roamin' Romeo


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Romeo's Black Knight
Where art thow Romeo?

thats all I got for now.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

baby romeo
goober black baby
black jack


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Romeo's Black Spark. 

Im sure ill have more coming but


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow lol thanks for all the wonderful ideas! At this point im just trying to decide if i want a goofy show name or a serious one lol

If I go with goofy I really liked Goober Black Baby lol thanks bubble gum! Romeo's Black Spark Was a good one too thank you TwistedRush!

But by all means keep the names coming! I am trying to invent ideas myself but still dont have any lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Roomin Romeo
Roam E O
Really Really Romantic
My Stupid Romeo


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Romeo's Romance
Baby Romeo
Romeo's Rose (this is kinda girly...but cute )
That boy Romeo
He's my Romeo


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Romantic Romeo
Black or Not
Runnin' Romeo
Ebony Knight


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

sper nova romeo


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Romeo's Pride
Midnight Romeo
Rising Romeo
Juliet's Romeo (LOL)
Sir Romeo
Roaming Secret

LOL. I can make up a whole lot of weird names....nothing much though. = P

Will think of some more later. ^^,


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions again! Im loving all the names...two that stood out were Really Really Romantic and Roaming Secret...but I really like them all...Im thinking after a few more days...(let all you late peeps get your ideas in LOL) I might make a list of my favorites and show them to some friends an my parents an such an see what they think lol

Keep the ideas coming! I still havent thought of one...hes just been romeo to me for so long lol show names just dont come to mind lol


----------

